# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  تعريف النفقة ونفقة الزوجة

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

النفقـــــــــــــة 

عرفت المادة (65) من قانون الأحوال الشخصية النفقة بأنهاتشمل الطعام والكسوة والتطبيب وكل مابـه مقومات حياة الإنسان حسب العرف . علي أن يراعى في تقديرها سعة المنفق والوضع الإقتصادي زماناً ومكاناً . 
والنفقة بأسبابها وفق للمادة (66) نوعان ، نفقة زوجية ونفقة أقارب .
وقد قضي بأن يراعي في تقدير النفقات قدرة المحكوم عليه في الكسب وكفاية النفقة ويجب علي المحكمة أن تضع في إعتبارها حالة السوق من حيث إرتفاع وإنخفاض الأسعار وما تتطلبه المعيشة الضرورية ومع ذلك فلا تحكم بأكثر مما طلب المدعي . 
ويجوز وفق المادة ( 67) زيادة النفقة وإنقاصها اذا تغيرت الظروف الحياتية ولكن لاتسمع دعوي الزيادة أوالنقصان قبل مضي ستة أشهر علي فرض النفقة إلا في ظروف إستثنائية تختص بتقديرها المحكمة . ويقضي بحكم الزيادة أو النقصان من تاريخ رفع الدعوي . ويجب علي القاضي أن يطلع علي الحكم المطلوب زيادته أو إنقاصه وأن يدوّنه في المحضر ويفهّم به الخصوم قبل السير في نظر الدعوي مع وضع صورة الحكم بالملف .
وقد أوضحـت النشرة العامة نمرة (1/51) الصادرة في 13/4/1951م كيفية ضم حكم الزيادة في النفقات فنصت علي ( قدأختلفت المحاكم الشرعية في صحيح الأحكام بزيادة النفقات التي سبق الحكم بها فبعضهميحكم بالزيادة فقط والبعض الآخر يحكم بضمها الي سابقتها ونري أن ضمها الي سابقتهاوتضمينها حكم الزيادة أجمل وأكمل وأسهل في التنفيذ ، ليكن العمل علي ذلك مستقبلاً ) . ونلاحظ أن العبارة المتداولة فى صيغة الحكم هى ( حكمت بـ ......... ليصير أصلاًوزيادة ---- ) . 
وقد أعطي القانون وفقاً لأحكام المادة ( 68) النفقة المستمرةأمتيازاً علي سائر الديون عند إستيفائها .
نفقـــة الزوجــــة : 
هي حق من حقوق الزوجة علي زوجها وفق المادة (51/أ) من القانون وتجب علي الزوج من حين العقد الصحيح سواء كانت غنية أو فقيرة أو غير مسلمة وفق المادة ( 69) من القانون . ولاتجب النفقة إن كان العقد فاسداً وهو ذلك العـقد الذي توفرت أركانه وإختل شرط من شروط صحته .
كما تجب علي الزوج نفقة معتدة من طلاق أو تطليق أو فسخ مالم يكن الفسخ بسبب محظور من قبل الزوجة وفقاً لنص المادة ( 72) . فإن كانت هذه المعتده غير مرضع فإنها لاتستحق النفقة لأكثر من ثلاثة أشهر بعد إنقضاء مدة الرضاع اذا إدعت إنقطاع حيضها للرضاع وحلفت اليمين علي ذلك شريطة ألا تزيد هذه المدة عن سنتين وثلاثة أشهرمن تاريخ وضع مولودها وذلك وفقاً للمادة ( 73) من القانون .
وتستحق المطلقة المرضع أجرة رضاع لمدة أقصاها سنتين من تاريخ الولادة ولاتستحقها إلا بعد إنقضاءعدتها من طلاق رجعي أو بائن وذلك وفقاً للمادة (80) . أما المعتدة من وفاة فإنها تستحق السكني في بيت الزوجية مدة العدة مالم تخرج منه برضاها وفقاً للمادة (74) .
وتسقط نفقة الزوجة في أي من الحالات الأتية وفق أحكام المادة (75) من القانون :-
أ‌- إمتناعها عن الإنتقال الي بيت الزوجية دون عذر شرعي بعد أن دعاها للإنتقال .
ومثال العذر الشرعي كأن يكون المنزل غير شرعي أو به ضرّة لها .
ب- تركها بيت الزوجية دون عذر شرعي .
ومثال العذر الشرعي تعرضه لأموالها الخاصة أوإضراره لها أو منعها زيارتها لأبويها بالمعروف .
ج - منعها للزوج من الدخول الي بيت الزوجية دون عذر شرعي . 
د‌- عملها خارج البيت دون موافقة زوجها مالم يكن متعسفاً في منعها من العمل .
هـ- إمتناعها عن السفر مع زوجها دون عذر شرعي .
كأن يكون غير مأمون عليها أو كان يقصد بنقلته اليه الإضرار بها .
وينقضي الإلتزام بالنفقة الزوجية وفق المادة (76) بالأداء من الزوج أو الإبراء من الزوجة أو وفاة أحد الزوجين .
وقد أوجب القانون علي الزوج تهيئة المسكن الآمن الذي يتناسب مع حالته لزوجته . وأن تسكن هي وزوجها في هذا المسكن الذي أعده لها ، وتنتقل منه بإنتقاله إلااذا إشترط في العقد خلاف ذلك , أو إتضح أن القصد من الإنتقـال هوالإضـرار بها وفقـاً لأحكـام الـمادتين ( 77/ 78) . ولا يجوز للزوج أن يسكن معزوجته ضرة لها في دار واحده إلا اذا رضيت هي بذلك ، ويكون لها الحق في العدول عن هذا الرضا متي شاءت .
ونصت المادة (70) من القانون علي أنه لا يحكم للزوجة بأكثرمن نفقة ثلاث سنوات سابقة علي تاريخ رفع الدعوي مالم يتفق الزوجان علي خلاف ذلك .
ويشترط يسار الزوج للحكم بالنفقة الزوجية السابقة ، ويجوز للقاضي أثناء السيرفي الدعوي وبعد ثبوت موجبات النفقة وبناءً علي طلب الزوجة أن يصدر قراراً بفرض نفقة مؤقته لها حتي صدور الحكم ويكون قراره مشمولاً بالنفاذ المعجّل بقوة القانون . ويجب علي القاضي أن يأذن لها بالإستدانه عليه وفقاً للمادة (71) . ويجب ملاحظة خصم جملة المدفوع بالحكم المؤقت عند تنفيذ الحكم النهائي وإجراء المحاسبة في التنفيذ .
ووفقاً للمذكرة القضائية نمرة (22) الصادرة 4/11/1909م أنه اذا طلبت المرأة فرض نفقة أمام القاضي فإما أن يكون الزوج صاحب مائدة وطعام كثير بحيث تتمكن الزوجة من تناول مقدار كفايتها بالمعروف ، أو لا يكون ذو مائدة . فإن كان صاحب مائدة فلاتجاب الي طلب الفرض مطلقاً ، وإن لم يكن صاحب مائدة أجيبت الي طلب الفرض . وهناك فرق بين فرض النفقة والأمر بأدائها ، فليس كلما ساغ الفرض وجب الأمر بالأداء ، وذلك لأنه يجوز للرجل بعد فرض النفقة أن يتولي الإنفاق علي زوجته بنفسه كما يجوز له أن يعطيها مقدار ما فرض لها لتنفق منه علي نفسها ، فهو بالخيار في ذلك إلا اذا علم القاضي مطله فإنه يأمر بأداء المفروض في الأحوال الاتية :- 
1- اذا كان صاحب مائدة وطعام كثير لا يجوز فرض النفقة إلا اذا ظهر للقاضي أنه يضر بها ولا ينفق عليها .

2- اذا لم يكن صاحب مائدة ولم يتبين مطله يجوز الفرض ويخيّر بين الإنفاق وتسليم المفروض .

3- اذا لم يكن صاحب مائدة وتبين مطله يفرض ويأمر بالأداء .
وقد جاء في المذكـرة القضـائية نمرة (6) الصادرة في 27/9/1904م ( ينبغي أن تشمل دعوي الزوجة علي زوجها بطلب فرض النفقة علي أن المدعي عليه زوجها وأن الزوجية قائمة بينهما وأنه ممتنع عن الإنفاق عليها وأنه ليس بذي مـائدة . وأن نفقة مثلهاعلي مثله كذا وكذا في الشهر مثلاً ، وتطلب الحكم لها بذلك . وفي طلب فرض النفقة للأولاد توضح أسمائهم وأعمارهم وأنهم فقراء ونفقتهم واجبه علي المدعي عليه بسبب ذلك وأن نفقة مثلهم علي مثله كذا في الشهر مثلا ً .
اذا كان المتجمد معروف المقداربحكم سابق وتراضٍ فالأمر في بيان مقداره واضح . وأما ما جري عليه عمل بعض المحاكم من سماع دعوي المرأة علي زوجها أنه تركها من مدة كذا بدون نفقة وأنها تطلب النظر في ذلك شرعاً فذلك لايسمي دعوي بل اللازم أن توضح المقدار الذي أنفقته علي نفسها في مدة تركها وتطلب الحكم به حتي يفصل في طلبها بما يقتضيه الوجه الشرعي ) .
ويلاحظ أن العمل يجري علي أن تحدد الزوجة المقدار المناسب لنفقتها للطعام والإيدام والمقدار المناسب لبدل كسوتها وغير ذلك من النفقات أو تطلب مبلغاً مجملاً لجميع لوازمها وكذا في نفقة الأولاد . مع ملاحظة أن بدل الكسوة كل ستة أشهر في حالة نفقةالزوجية ، وكل أربعة اشهر في نفقة الأولاد إن لم تكن الكسوة بالمعروف ، مع تحديد نصيب كل ولد في مقدار النفقة إن لم تكن بينهم بالتساوي .
ووفقاً للنشرة العامة نمرة 37/3/48 الصادرة في 18/2/1948م أنه اذا دفعت دعوي النفقة بالنشوز مع تحقق موجبات الطاعة فدفعت المرأة أنها خرجت من منزل الطاعة لضرر أصابها من الزوج كالجوع والإساءة الشديدة ، فإن ثبت هذا الدفع بالإقرار أو البينة حكم لها بالنفقة من تاريخ إستحقاقها وإلا منعت من طلبها لثبوت النشوز باقرارها .
وقضت النشرة العامة 1/9/1974م الصادرة في 12/2/1974م أنه اذا إدعت الزوجة قطع النفقة عنها وإدعي الزوج القيام بالنفقة عليها ، فتكييف حقيقة النزاع أن النفقة تجب علي الزوج بثبوت الزوجية والإحتباس وهو بالتالي مدين بالنقفة لاتبرأ ذمته منها إلا بالأداء أو الإبراء . وهوالمكلف بأثبات براءة ذمته لأن الدائن لايكلف بعد إثبات مديونية المدين أن يثبت أن المدين لم يقم بالوفاء وعليه فإن عبء الإثبات يقع علي الزوج في إثبات قيامه بالنفقة وليس علي الزوجة إثبات قطع النفقة عنها بعد أن يثبت إستحقاقها للنفقة عليه . فإذا عجز الزوج عن الإثبات فتحـلف الزوجة اليمين علي عدم الإنفاق .
كما جاء في المذكرة القضائية نمرة ( 24) الصادرة في 8/5/1934م بأن لاتكتفي المحاكم في دعوي النفقة بقول الشاهد أن النفقة واجبة علي المدعي لتصدر حكماً بناءً علي هذه الشهادةخاصة في دعاوي نفقة الزوجة علي زوجها والإبن علي أبيه لأن من المعروف أن نفقة الزوجة واجبة علي زوجها ونفقة الإبن واجبة علي أبيه أما نفقات الأقارب فالشاهد لايعرف من تجب عليه النفقة ومن لا تجب عليه لأنها أمور متشعبة يعرفها المختصون لذا يجب علي القاضي أن يسأل الشاهد عن قرابة المدعي الموسرين سواء أكانوا :  
1-اصولاً 2- فروعاً 3- حواشي 4- أصولاً وفروعاً 5- أصولا وحواشي 6- فروعاً وحواشي 7-اصولاً وفروعاً وحواشي . 
حتي اذا عرف جميع قرابته الموسرين نظر فيمن تجب عليه النفقة منهم . حتي اذا كانت النفقة واجبة علي المدعي عليه وحده حكم عليه بها أو واجبة عليه مع غيره حكم عليه بما يخصه فيها أو واجبة علي غيره رفضت الدعوي .
ولما كان القاضي واجبة الحكم علي من تجب عليه النفقة بحسب الحال عسراً أويسراً فيجب عليه الإستفسار عن حالة المدعي عليه المالية كدرجة يساره ومقدار كسبه ومرتبه أن كان موظفاً وعما يملكه من عقار أو منقول وعن بيع ما يملكه , وعمن يعول . وأن يكون ذلك الإستفسار ممن لا يتهم في معارفة وأهل حرفته أو بالطريق الرسمي . ولايكتفي بقول الشاهد أن للمدعي عليه فضل كسب وأن الذي يناسب فرضه هو كذا لأنها شهادة إستكشاف بل يجب أن يصدر الحكم غير مقيد بما قدره الشهود . وقد نصت القاعدة (78) من الجدول الثالث علي أن : ( الشهادة في النفقات بأنواعها وأجرة الحضانة والرضاع والمسكن والشروط التي يتوقف عليها شئ مما ذكر لايشترط فيها إلا الوثوق بخبر المخبر ) .
وقد قضي أن شهادة الخبراء في تقدير النفقة من قبيل الإستكشاف والإعلام وإظهار الحال وليس من الشهادة التي يترتب عليها وجوب الحكم علي القاضي ولا يشترط فيها مايشترط في الشهادة الملزمة للمحكمة .كما يجوز للقاضي اذا إقتضي الحال أن يستغني عن شهود التقدير إكتفاء بالتحريات الإدارية ومن ثم فأن هذه الشهادة جائرة من غير يمين . 
كما قضي بأن إغفال تحليف الشاهد اليمين في تقدير النفقات رغم أهميته غير مبطل للشـاهد فيها لأنها بينة إسـتكشاف ولا يشـترط فيها اليمين قانوناً . 
وينطبق القول علي التحريات الإدارية التي تقوم بها المحكمة عن دخل المدعي عليه لغرض تقدير النفقة فهي مما تستعين به المحكمة فقط . ويمكنها الإستغناء عنها عند الضرورة والإكتفاء بقول الخبيرين . ومن الثابت أنه لا يحلف المدعي عليه في دعاوي النفقة اليمين علي عدم إستطاعته دفع أكثر مما قدر للنفقة , بل علي المحكمة الإستماع الي الخبراء ليقدروا المناسب للنفقة والتحري عن حالته المادية والحكم بالمناسب الذي تراه .
ووفقاً للمذكرة القضائية نمرة ( 24) آنفة الذكر فأنه قد يطلق الزوج زوجته أثناء سير دعوي نفقة الزوجية أو يعترف بطلاقها من قبل , فهنا في هذه الحالة لا ترفض دعوي المدعية وإنما تفهم بأن لها حق طلب النفقة بوصفها نفقة عدة . فأن طلبتها سارت فيها المحكمة بالطريق الشرعي , فأن أثبتتها حكم لها بنفقة الزوجية لوقت الطلاق وبنفقة العدة من وقت الطلاق الي حين خروجها منها علي الوجه الشرعي . ويستفسر من الزوج عن الطلاق المسند لزمن سابق فإن كان قد صدرت به ورقة رسمية بأن أثبت عند ماذون مثلاً فلا يحصل الرسم عليه . وإن لم تصدر به ورقة رسمية أو كان منشأ في الجلسة حصّل الرسم سواء طلب المدعي عليه الحكم به أم لا فإذا طلب الحكم به حكم به عند الفصل في الدعوي أو شطبها . والطلاق الذي لم تصدر به ورقة رسمية يدوّن بلفظه ووصفه كرجعي أو بائن أو طلاق اول أو ثاني أو ثالث , ويسجل هذا في سجل الأحكام سواء إنتهي موضوع الدعوي بالحكم أو بالشطب لأنه إشهاد بطلاق في محضر قضية نفقة .
أمااذا رفعت المطلقة دعوي علي مطلقها تطلب فرض نفقة عدة وكانت قد إنقضت عدتها شرعاً فلا ترفض دعواها أو يقرر بعدم السير فيها و وإنما تسير المحكمة في هذه الدعوي بالطريق الشرعي حتي اذا ثبت إستحقاق المطلقة للنفقة في مدة العدة حكم لها بها .
وقضي أنه اذا أقامت المرأة دعواها مطالبة بنفقة لها أو زيادتها وقدرت المناسب لذلك ودفع المدعي عليه الدعوي بطلاقه لها قبل مدة وأثبته بورقة رسمية أو بينة وأنكرت هي علمها بالطلاق وزادت بأن المدعي عليه كان يطالبها بالدخول في طاعته بموجب دعوي الطاعة التي أمام المحكمة بالنمرة كذا وأثبتت ذلك , فينظر الي الإستمرار في قضية الطاعة والترافع فيها إن كان قبل الطلاق لا يعتبر رجعة أما اذا رفعت قضية الطاعة بعد حصول الطلاق واثناء العدة فهي رجعة . أما إن كان بعد العدة فقطعاً ليست هناك رجعة . ولما كان مبدأ العدة بعد الطلاق وبعد الموت علي الفور وتنقضي العدة وإن جهلت بها المرأة . إلا أنه اذا ثبت أن الزوج قد كتم الطلاق عنها وكانا مفترقين ولم يكن الطلاق مشهوراً بين الناس فإن مبدأ العدة من وقت ظهور وثبوت الطلاق وذلك زجراً له حيث كتم طلاقها ثم أخبرهابعد مدة وأن حالتي الكتمان وعدم الإشهار مستثنيان من قاعدة فورية العدة . ويحكم للزوجة بالنفقة . 
واذا أقامت دعواها مطالبة بنفقة زوجية وأنه قطع عنها النفقة منذ كذا بلا حق وأنه موسر طيلة تلك المدة . فصادقها علي قيام الزوجية ودفع بعدم إستحقاقها للنفقة بالنشوز بخروجها من منزله بلا سبب في كذا وطلب رفض دعواها . دفعت هي بأنها خرجت من المنزل لأنه كان مستأجراً بإسمها وصدر حكم بإخلائها لعدم سداد الأجرة ونفذ الحكم ، فإن أثبتت ذلك أو أقر به كان دفعه بالنشوز لامحل له هنا فهوالذي يقع عليه إعداد مسكن الزوجية ، فتكلف هي البينة علي تقدير المناسب لها من نفقة ويحكم لها .
ويلاحظ هنا أن دفع الزوج دعوي النفقة بالنشوز لايقبل منه علي إطلاقه وإنما لابد من الدفع بالنشوز مع توافر كل شروط الطاعة لذا لابد من التثبت من توفرشروط الطاعة ولا يحتج بأن الزوجة لم تدفع بعدم توافرها أو توافر شرط من شروطها وذلك حتي لاتحرم الزوجة من حقها في طلب النفقة دون أساس .
وتسقط النفقة اذا مات أحدالزوجين اذا لم تقترن بأمر الإستدانة من الزوج أو القاضي وكذا تسقط النفقة المتجمدة فلا تطلب بها ورثتها . وإن سبق وأوفاها مقدم لنفقتها ثم مات فليس لورثته أن يرجعواعليها بالباقي . وقضي بأنه أقامت دعواها في مواجهة الورثة مدعية بأنها كانت زوجة لمورثهم وثابت إرثها بالإعلام نمرة ---- ولها عليه متجمد نفقه قدره كذا صادر بموجب الحكم نمرة كذا وتطلب إستبعاده من مال التركة . إطلعت المحكمة علي صورة الحكم وتبين لها أن المحكوم لها لم تؤذن بالإستدانة عليه لذلك سقط المتجمد بموت المحكوم عليه . لأن نفقة الزوجة من باب الصلات التي تسقط المطالبة بمتجمدها بالموت مالم تقترن بحكم بالإذن بالإستدانة . 
إما المرأة العاملة أو المحترفة فلا نفقة لها أن خرجت للعمل دون إذن زوجها فإن طلب منها القرار في المنزل وإمتنعت فهي ناشزة ، وقد وضع القانون قيداً في المادة ( 75 ) منه بألايستعمل الزوج حقه في الإمتناع إستعمالاً تعسفياً ، فإن ثبت أن عدم موافقته كان تعسفاً منه فقط فلا تسقط نفقتها .
ومن التطبيقات القضائية في هذا الشأن بأن أقامت المدعية دعواها عليه بأنها زوجته وفي عصمته وتستحق عليه النفقة منذ كذا . ومقصّر في الإنفاق وهو موسر وطلبت الحكم بماقدرته من تاريخ القطع . صادق المدعي عليه علي الزوجية وأنكر الطاعة وأنه طلب منهاالذهاب الي منزله وتركها العمل إلا أنها رفضت ذلك . أجابت بأنها تنكر النشوز وأقرت برفضها ترك العمل لأنها أشترطت ذلك في العقد .
تحقق المحكمة أولاً في موجبات الطاعة ومدي توافرها ثم تكلف المدعي عليه البينة علي النشوز . وفيما يتعلق بالدفع بأنها لا تترك العمل لأنها أشترطت ذلك عند عقد الزواج فأن المنصوص عليه فقهاً والمعمول به أنه اذا إقترن عقد الزواج بشرط فأن كان غير صحيح صح العقد وبطل الشرط ولا إعتبار له ، وحيث أن شرط الإستمرار في العمل شرط غير صحيح لأنه يخالف مقتضـيات عقد الزواج وهو الإحتباس فلا يجب الوفاء به ، وللزوج أن يعدل عنه في أي وقت شاء ،وعليه فإن الزوجة المحترفة إذا منعها زوجها من العمل من غير تعسف وعصته فلا نفقة لها مادامت غير منصاعة لأمره حتي ولو كانت أشترطت عليه الإسـتمرار فيه ووافق هوعليه . ويجب علي المحكمة أن تتحقق حتي تتوصل الي تاريخ رفض الزوجة لأمر زوجها بترك العمل حتي يتضح تاريخ نشوزها وبالتالي لا تستحق من هذا التاريخ النفقة عليه . 
ومن التطبيقات أيضاً أنه إدعي بأنها زوجته وفي عصمته وقد صدر حكم عليه بنفقتها في القضية --- بما فيها أجرة مسكن لها ولأولادها وأنها إلتحقت بالعمل موظفة دون إذنه أو موافقته وأصبحت خارجة عن طاعته وخارجة عن حقوق الزوجية المفروضة عليها وطلب الحكم بإسقاط نفقتها المقررة من تاريخ إلتحاقها بالعمل . صادقت علي الدعوي والعمل ودفعت بأنه ثبت بحكم لها أنه غير مأمون عليها وقد فرضت النفقة وهي خارج منزله بعدثبوت الضرر ولم يعد له حق الطاعة عليها . أجاب المدعي بأن المدعي عليها في عصمته وأن المنزل الذي تقيم فيه حكم عليه بأجرته فخرجوها منه وعدم إقرارها فيه خروج علي حقوق الزوجية . هنا نجد أن خروجها من المسكن الذي يستأجرة لها الزوج غير مشروع ويشكّل خروجاً عن طاعة الزوج ، فخروجها الذي لايرضاه الزوج ولاتدعو اليه ضرورة بعد فرض نفقتها عليه يسقط حقها في النفقة ، وماثبت من أنه غير مأمون عليها لا يسقط عنها ماللزوج عليها من حقوق عدا الإقامة معه في منزل وحد لذا يسقط حقها في النفقة لأنه ليس لها الحق في الخروج من المسكن الشرعي الذي أعده لها إلا بأذنه أو مسوغ شرعي . 
كذلك نجد أنه اذا دفع الزوج دعوي نفقة الزوجة بالنشور ورفضها الذهاب الي منزله وأقر أنه ذهب بزوجته بنفسه لغير منزل الزوجية فأن ذلك يعتبر إذناً لها منه في مغادرة المنزل ولاتكلف الزوجة البينة علي رفضها الذهاب بعد هذ الإقرار .
وقضي أنإحتراف الزوجه لعملها فيما هو من فروض الكفاية مسقط لنفقتها إلا اذا أذن لها الزوج بذلك . 
وإذا رفعت الزوجة الدعوى مطالبة بأجرة خادم فيجب على المحكمة أن تتحققأ اولاً من يسار الزوج وأن الزوجة ممن يخدمن لأن أجرة الخادم مناط بيسر الزوج وإعتياد الزوجة إستخدام الخادم .
ويلاحظ أن إعسار الزوج لا يمنع القاضى أن يفرض عليه نفقة الإعسار فإن لم يستطع أداؤها تكون ديناً فى ذمته . واذا إمتنع الزوج عن أداء النفقة المفروضة عن قدرةٍ لا عن عجزٍ أو لم يتيقن حاله فللزوجة أن تطلب من القاضي حبسه حتي ينفق أويتبين للقاضي عجزه ، وإن ثبت لدي القاضي أن له مالاً ظاهراً نفذ الحكم فيه بعد بيع هذا المال جبراً عنه ولا يحبس اذا كان ظاهر العسرة أو عاجزاً عنأداء ما تطلب أداءه أو ماحبس لأجله . وليس للحبس مدة ثابته ويترك تقدير ذلك للقاضي . 
واذا كان الزوج غائـباً وكان له مال ظاهر حكم لها بالنفقة ونفذ الحكم في ماله الظاهر . وإن لم يكـن له مـال ظاهر حكم لها بالنفقة وأستدانت عليه .
وتعريف الغائب هو من تعذر إحضاره الي مجلس القضاء ليجيب علي الدعوي بعيداً كان أم قريباً ولا يعتبر غائباً من يعرف مكانه ويسهل إحضاره .
فإن كان الغائب له مال ظاهر من جنس النفقة وتحت يد الزوجية فلها أن تأخذ منه مايكفيها بالمعروف من غير حاجة الي قضاء . أما إن رفعت أمرها للقضاء فرض لها ما يكفيها . ولتنفيذ هذا الفرض ينظر في مال الزوج الغائب فإن كان وديعة عند أحد أوديناً في ذمة أحد أو حقاً في وقف تحت يد ناظره فيعرض الأمر علي من بيده المال . 
فإن كان معترفاً بالزوجية ومقراً بالمال أو منكراً لهما أولأحدهما والقاضي عالم بما أنكره فرض لها النفقة وأمره بأدائها اليها بعد أن يستوثق للغائب بأخذ كفيل عليها وتحلف يمين الإستيثاق بأنها لم تطلق وإنتهت عدتها وليست ناشزاً ولم يعجل لها زوجها النفقة عن مدة غيبته . وأخذ الكفيل هنا واجب لجواز أن يحضر الزوج ويقيم البينة علي إيفاء نفقتها ويتمكن بذلك من الرجوع عليها أو علي الكفيل إن تبين أن ما أخذته كان بغير حق . أما من كان عنده المال المنكراً له وللزوجية أو لأحدهما والقاضي لا يعمل ما أنكره تسمع الدعوي من الزوجة ويطلب منها اليمين فإذا أقامتها فرض لها النفقة وأمره المنكر بالأداء .
ويلاحظ أنه اذا كانت النفقة الزوجية المطالب بها عن مدة سابقة فلا تحلف الزوجة علي نفي علمها بالطلاق لأنها لم تطلب إستمرار النفقة بل فرضها عن مدة محددة . ولا يتوسع في الأمر في أموال الغائب لسداد شئ غير النفقة مثل مؤخر الصداق وغيره وذلك حماية لحق الغائب .
*

----------


## معتز المكى

*معلومات قيمة جدا"


تسلم يا حبيب
*

----------

